#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Inspire House, Chiang Mai

## extras

It's quite new. Located on Rattanakosin Road. Basically opposite the McGilvary Faculty of Theology, Payap University.





Also got parking space.





A pretty quiet area. Not much going on at night.


There are also massage shop and salon behind lobby.






They use key card, but not sure why they bother as the bloody doors are wide open at night anyway.



Tis internet corner downstairs.



I got an aircon room which costs 500 THB (room only). Wifi is avialable, but they charge for it.

 I think.. it's 20 THB for 1 hour, 40 THB for 2 hours, 50 THB for 3 hours, 80 THB for 5 hours.





Big comfy bed it is.  :Smile: 

Bathroom is ... ahh could be a wee bit bigger really. But it's clean so it's all good.







Tis hallway.



The place is also pet friendly so they say.

Inspire House Sever : &#205;&#212;&#185;&#202;&#228;&#187;&#195;&#236  ; &#224;&#206;&#233;&#210;&#202;&#236; &#224;&#171;&#205;&#195;&#236;&#199;&#212;&#202  ;

----------


## klongmaster

their webmaster needs a good kick in the arse...I mean WTF don't they use spell check at least...their blurb is almost unintelligible...




> * Inspire House Hotel & Sevice Apartment*. We are welcome you for touch the charm of Lanna & Modern style rooms. You will be good feel and warm like stay your home. This hotel & sevice apertment is local in the heart of city and near the hospital, school, food center, shopping center and tourist attraction.

----------


## DrAndy

come on, I can understand his/her message

maybe they just forgot to use a farang checker

----------


## pugforever

the place looks pleasant and clean for the price. thanks for info extras. it's useful info as i go to chiang mai quite often.

----------


## DrB0b

> I mean WTF don't they use spell check at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Inspire House Hotel & Sevice Apartment*. We are welcome you for touch the charm of Lanna & Modern style rooms. You will be good feel and warm like stay your home. This hotel & sevice apertment is local in the heart of city and near the hospital, school, food center, shopping center and tourist attraction.


There are only two misspellings. You get more than that in the average one line post here :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## extras

they could hire kingwilly to do the spell check, i suppose..  :Smile:

----------

